# 597ci DI combo



## chopper (May 15, 2004)

Mounted it on the trolling motor. I finally got it on the water today just to see how it was going to work. Not happy. Beatiful picture until you hit the trolling motor. The picture messes up and the depth goes to 60-70-or80 feet. It does it on all screens. I have a 898 on the console and love it. Any ideas??


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

is the trolling motor one with the Universal Sonar on it? if so something is wrong. If your mounting to a regular TM with a strap, try placing it in a different location to avoid the water disturbance, just like a console unit, the transducer must be moved around till you find the sweet spot. 

Salmonid


----------



## whjr15 (Jun 16, 2005)

I have that same unit, and I use it on both my boats. One head unit and 2 sets of mounting/transducer hardware. On my 12' for electric-only lakes, it works flawlessly. But on my 18' I/O, anything above idle speed it does exactly what you're mentioning... Sometimes.

Like Salmonid said, you have to move it around until you find a spot where the prop wash doesn't disturb it. I've moved the one on my 18' 2 times already, and I don't want to drill 3 MORE holes in my transom, so I deal with it.

You could also go to humminbird's website and check to see if there's a firmware update available.


----------



## young-gun21 (Mar 14, 2006)

whjr15 said:


> One head unit and 2 sets of mounting/transducer hardware. On my 12' for electric-only lakes, it works flawlessly.


Can you elaborate on the first part of the statement? Im about to purchase this unit for an electric only set up myself...was curious on mounting options..

Thanks


Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## whjr15 (Jun 16, 2005)

young-gun21 said:


> Can you elaborate on the first part of the statement? Im about to purchase this unit for an electric only set up myself...was curious on mounting options..
> 
> Thanks
> 
> ...


Yeah, I just mean that I have 2 boats but one fish finder. Whenever I go out, all I bring with me is the "screen" part, since I already have everything installed on both boats.... Bought an extra mount, power cable, and transducer (I think that's it). If you go to humminbird.com, and look up you fishfinder, it will tell you the model # for each piece, then you can shop around and find the best price if you want.


----------



## chopper (May 15, 2004)

Thanks guys, I'm going to try all of this. A guy told me to call HB and they will.send me a power filter. It fixed his problem. Someone else told me to.run a separate power supply. I think i came off the same wire that runs my tm.


----------



## gobrowntruck21 (Jan 3, 2009)

chopper said:


> Thanks guys, I'm going to try all of this. A guy told me to call HB and they will.send me a power filter. It fixed his problem. Someone else told me to.run a separate power supply. I think i came off the same wire that runs my tm.


Yea don't wire to a TM battery. Best to wire your electronics straight to a starter or dedicated battery. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

